# no luck



## TU MO KASSTS (Feb 12, 2010)

Late report but I fished the surfside surf with live shrimp and caught a small stingray. Then a huge a** stingray. Maybe the biggest stingray I've ever seen with my own eyes. It is what it is. I love the beach.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

wont be long now before the surf busts wide open. can't wait!


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

so when does the beach get WIDE OPEN, about what date will it start getting really good? Im thinking about going in mid MAY for several days. You think it might be decent by then, or is it too soon? OF course as long as the weather is ok.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Illbethere said:


> so when does the beach get WIDE OPEN, about what date will it start getting really good? Im thinking about going in mid MAY for several days. You think it might be decent by then, or is it too soon? OF course as long as the weather is ok.


It might be a little soon but worth going for sure. It depends on the water condition.
Here are a few from the POC surf from May 25th last year. The sharks had also shown up by then.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

ditto. surf trout fishing should start up in the next few weeks. they're already catchin macs on the piers and jetties. the trout wont be far behind. i've had some good trips around Mother's day in years past


----------



## Ag03Aj (Oct 17, 2012)

I was just about to post the question of when should I try the surf! I dont make it down very often and will be headed down on Friday. I dont have a boat so I was thinking jetties or surf. Guess it will the jetties!!


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Ag03Aj said:


> I was just about to post the question of when should I try the surf! I dont make it down very often and will be headed down on Friday. I dont have a boat so I was thinking jetties or surf. Guess it will the jetties!!


Little bit more. Jetties an mirrolures!

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## TU MO KASSTS (Feb 12, 2010)

This weekend might be the one! Surf forecast looks to be flat and glassy on saturday morning! Unfortunately I'm going to miss it , but I'm sure some of you fine gentlemen will reap the rewards.


----------



## Saltwater Addiction (Sep 2, 2009)

Based on my experience, it's usually around the last week in April or first week in May. Watch the Galveston Fishing Pier's Facebook page. They give daily reports and when they start reporting catches of trout at night, that's when it's time to watch the cams for a flat and green to the beach day.


----------



## Sgrill1972 (Mar 27, 2019)

Illbethere said:


> so when does the beach get WIDE OPEN, about what date will it start getting really good? Im thinking about going in mid MAY for several days. You think it might be decent by then, or is it too soon? OF course as long as the weather is ok.


the magic number is 72 degrees for water temp....


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

4-16, last year was slow in good water - 1, 23" speck released. I've had pretty good action in the surf in mid-late April, but it's typically, spotty. If you find bait, you might catch a few... often big in April... and May. In April, they are usually laden with eggs. But, I don't keep anything over 20 in, anyway. If I keep any at all, which is usually no more than one or two for myself. I do not freeze or eat frozen fish, until maybe late fall or early winter.
We had 6-7, one afternoon last May 15th, all over 23"(all released). The other angler had 2-3 over 20" before I arrived... I started about 11:30, he already had his limit or close to it. I think he released a couple early, too. The afternoon brought mostly bigger sows. We doubled up twice; his slightly smaller lure brought a 25", mine a 26". And, my 25", was doubled with his 24". I also caught a 24", so I was happy, even though I missed a real good morning bite. Spring tides had created big ledges, behind the 1st bar. Unusually deep troughs, which strangely, offered a little wind protection behind the bar, too. An errant cast up on the bar? Just drag it off and hold on! Epic...
Tide runners show up in good numbers in Lower Galveston(Tx. Cty/Dollar), during May. You can intercept them on the beachfront...
green tides n' black dots...


----------

